# FUNDRAISER: Christmas Cards



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2007)

I am going to be making Christmas Cards, and selling them, to raise money for SRR.

The idea behind them is that they can be personalised to each person.

I made some mock-ups madewith paper to give a general idea of what the cards might look like. 

Here are the choices. (Whilst they are portrait, they can be made to landscape too).

Card A: 8.5cm by 18cm







Card B: 10.5cm by 15cm






Card C: 12.5cm by 17.5cm (although the width might change).








Each card will be made from white card, and the photo will be on glossy photo paper from our photo printer. I am also able (and for mine I will) add extras to finish the card (but that is optional).

These are two cards I have finished and will be using myself.









Unfortunately the cards have been pretty unsuccessful (sorry Julie), so if anyone wants to order and order more than 5, then go for it.
If you would like your own photos used on these cards, then attach them to the e-mail with the order 'form', however, if you would like me to use pictures of my buns then feel free to visit my website (http://www.freewebs.com/mymotleybunnycrew/ ) where you can see my buns and decide which one/s you want. Also, all the pictures of my rabbits will be Christmas pictures, mostly not what you will see of that site, unless you specify otherwise. The insides of the cards can be blank, or you have the option of one of two messages.

Each card will cost Â£1.00 plus P&P (which, to the UK, will be very minimal, I will find that out asap, but as of yet, I am unsure). I am willing to post overseas too, however the P&P will be more. I am not sure how the payingwill work at the moment, but you can still place your orders, and as soon as I/we know, I'll put it in this thread. (for paying through Paypal, see the bottom of this post)

If you would like to place an order, please e-mail me at [email protected] and copy, paste and fill in the following italiced (if that's a word)info. If you REALLY don't want to e-mail, then PM will be fine.

_How many cards would you like?_

_Which design would you like each of these cards to be? Card 1
Card 2
Card 3
Card 4
Card 5_

_Have you attached pictures for me to use?_

_If yes, which picture would you like used on which card/s? _

_If no, which rabbit/s of mine would you like on the card/s?_

_Would you like extras on the cards (such as the sequins or paw prints on the card shown above)?_

_Would you like the inside of your card left blank or would you like a message? _

_If you would like a message you can either have 'Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year' or 'Wishing you a magical Christmas. May the season bring you special moments and lasting memories'. Please specify which one you would like._

_Is there anything else you want me to know/take into consideration whilst making these cards?_

_What is your RO forum name?_

_What address would you like me to post the finished cards to?_

_How much, in total, will you be paying?_

_Have you paid yet?_



I'm really not sure how long it will take to make them, so once I have got a couple of orders or so, I will post on here and ask for no moreorders until I have made them, and then re-open the chance to order them. It will be done on a first come, first served basis.




ETA extra question to the order form. Apologies to those who have already ordered that you did not get that option but I only just found what I was looking for. and thanks to whoever gave me powers to edit this.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Flashy, Your cards look fabulous and they are unique to every rabbit afficionado! 

I want to order several of Card B myself yet I'll do so a little later on depending on your orders received.

Once I complete the December 2007 newsletter publicizing the good things RO members do, I hope new members will join in. This forum does so much to educate and increase the comraderie of rabbit friends.

Thank you so much for what you're doing to help our SRR intakes; rescued furr babes and adults. TF (Julie)


----------



## Haley (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow that is such a great idea, Tracy. Thank you so much for offering to do this!!

I also have some awesome pics of Tumnus in a santa costume that I would be happy to share if anyone would like a model for their card..











Do you have paypal? If not and you need people to pay you over the internet Id be happy to channel it through my account. 

Thanks again. I'll be ordering some soon 

Haley


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2007)

I LOVE this idea - but I have a question. Do you remember the picture of you showing a rabbit a drawing of how to breed?

Would it be possible to get some cards like that (style B)?

I LOVE that picture and I am thinking that I could send that to some breeder friends to make them laugh.

I wouldn't need it before Christmas as I could send something like that anytime...

Let me know if that would be possible..

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## cmh9023 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, What a great idea! I've actually been looking for a rabbit rescue or shelter that was doing holiday cards as a fundraiser. Both the ASPCA and the Humane Society do fundraiser cards but none of them have rabbits on them. Just tonight I was looking at the Bunny Bytes site to see what they had. This is great. I'll wait forthe instructions andthe cost of sending them to the U.S. I don't have a PayPal account so I might take you up on your offer, Haley. 

I also just want to put in a plug about how wonderful SRR is. Julie and her husband are amazing bunny people. If you haven't alreadyread the story about how her husband found the original three outside in the cold near his work and how much time he spent trying to capture them, take a moment to read it. Its a wonderful story. They have an amazing set up at their house. Each bun has lots of room and gets lots of love. I got my little girl Sherry from SRR. She is one of the many buns Julie has saved.She even drove to another city to rescue her from certain death. Sherry and her sister had been living in an aquarium with only corn cob bedding for three years and they were going to be pts. 

This is Sherry:






This is Sherry with her partner Button. He came from the shelter Julie used to volunteer for before founding SRR. Julie helped me with his adoption as well as Pej's (the girl in my avatar) from that shelter. 






I also had a foster girl ofJulie's named Gigi for about 6 months. Unfortunately I"m on my laptop right now and don't have a picture of her available. Gigirecently went toa most wonderful home! Julie is great at finding just the right placement for her bu


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

Julie- Order whenever you are ready  I've replied to your Pm, and I really hope this is successful.

Haley- Those pictures are sooooooooooooo cute  I'm just liaising with Julie about how payment is going to work, but thank you for your offer, it is in the mix, lol. I'll let you know the outcome.

Peg- How could I forget that, lol. I can of course put those on cards. If they are for a particular occasion other than Christmas then I can make them less Christmassy, and maybe instead of using black card use another colour to make it more appropriate. That wouldn't change the price, we can talk about what you want and how, and I'm sure I'll find a way to do it.

cmh9023- Looks like this post arrived just in time  I'm going to be going to the post office today to get the postage costs, so I'll have that up later, and I will also put up when we have figured out how payment is going to work, but I don't have a problem with people ordering nowand thenpaying when that is set up (but if no one pays I'll hunt you down and beat you strongly with a pillow)



* * * * 

If anyone has any questions then feel free to leave them here (as has already been done), but also, if anyone doesn't want to post publicly, then my e-mail box is always available for questions too 

Another thing to add, if I am making Christmas cards for the UK, then the orders can go much later than anywhere else in the world, so bear that in mind when you are ordering. I'm going round the post office later so as well as finding out P&P costs,I will find out when the last posting days to the various countries (I'll do the obvious ones like US and AUS to start and if anyone from elsewhere wants them, I'll find out specifically) are for Christmas.

Given that Peg has mentioned about my poor Sky (aw), if people want to pick through my photobucket account for specific pics, then that's fine  The link is on my website on the websites page


----------



## Leaf (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm going to measure some picture frames I have in my laundry room - I may need some "B" style to decorate - and thats a compliment!

What are the dimentions of the picture, including the boarder?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

That's cool. The 'b' frame is 7.5cm by 9.5cm, that is inclusive of the photo, white border and black border. If you have a size that won't accommodate these sizes, then let me know what size you want, and I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

Prices. (don't hate me). This is for 5 cards, if you want less, I'll have to recheck, lol.

Ok.

UK first class = 60p

UK second class = 50p

US = Â£3.00

AUS = Â£3.00



I'm so sorry it's so expensive to get them over seas.I wondered about bulk sending them to someone who could resend them on, but it's done by weight, so that wouldn't make a difference.

It's sucky and I'm sorry.


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats not too bad, Flashy 

Did you factor in a little extra so that a profit can be made to send to Julie? 

So do you have paypal? Im excited!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

Yup, I have agreed an amount with Julie that she will get from each card and I will haved minimal expenses plus the P&P.

I do have paypal, but I'm just waiting for Julie to get back to me. I'm not sure whether I will take the payments and then send on the donation to her, or she will take the payment and send the expenses to me. I'm not sure which seems most logical right now.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone mind if I put all this on my website too? I will link to the forum, and to SRR (until they are not the featured rescue). I just thought that I couldput my website addy on the back of the cards so it might reach a wider audience andI could keep selling cards, but for different rescues.

Would that be ok?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok. I will be collecting the money via my paypal account, and then sending on the donation part to Julie.

I've never used paypal to receive money though.I don't know how to do it, lol, and how to keep track of it. 

Anyone want to give me a brief explanation?

Also, when people have placed their order, andI have accepted it and made the cards, I will then ask for the payment before sending the cards. Hope that sounds ok.


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll PM you some info in a bit on how to link to your paypal account here on the forum. Then people pay you and it shows up in your account. Once you are done you can choose to have the paypal money sent to your checking account or they can send youa check.

Paypal does charge a small fee (around .06 %)so you might want to up the cost by like.50 or so to cover that. For instance, when someone sent me 50.00 for Randys it was 47.00 after the paypal fee.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Haley, that would be great.

Given that no one has of yet responded to the question about putting it on my website, I went ahead and did it, but I am more than happy to remove it if you don't want it up there. It can be found here. http://www.freewebs.com/mymotleybunnycrew/charitycards.htm


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

Just so you get more of an idea.

This is a 'B' portrait.






This is a 'B' landscape.






And this is a hybrid of 'A' and 'B', lol, because I was experimenting.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

Update RE paypal. I have registered a new paypal account especially for this, using a virtually empty account so that nothing gets confused. As soon as it is verified I'll let you all know 

If you want to make orders before then, then go for it, that way your order will be in, and you can pay when its all up and running.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

Flashy, I haven't had a chance and just wanted to tell you that I'm really glad you've come back to RO!

:hugsquish:

These cards you're doing are very pretty! btw.


----------



## polly (Nov 27, 2007)

Tracy could you do me a couple of cards with Badger on cause i love him majorly :biggrin2:i like the pic with his tongue out and could i have it in style A please. Also could you make me an A4 print of the learning to hump picture lol charge whatever it costs im gonna frame it :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

lol, sure, but send me the order form please (I know i'm being a picky turd) but I'm going to organise what needs doing and how in my inbox, etc. 

I'll get right on them


----------



## Flashy (Nov 29, 2007)

I just sent off the first orders. How exciting. I REALLY hope you like them guys!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok. I have added a paypal link to the first post. I have not toally gone through the verification process yet,I am waiting on paypal, I have done everything I can my end at the mo, so don't use it yet, I just wanted to know I had figured out what to do, lol.

(thanks for the ace PM Haley)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not going to be around, but I will still be making cards. If anyone needs to contact me, please use the e-mail in this thread.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Flashy. Time pulls us in so many directions. A few colleagues would enjoy receiving your bunny-beautiful Christmas cards. I'll PM soon. The photos of Sherry and Button, Tumnus, and mug shots of the BUNS are terrific.

Your cards are so unique and nicely done. 

Flashy, we can coordinate on Paypal matters when you take a break from crafting the cards. [email protected] has paypal access now. Hugs for all you're doing....


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Trace got the cards and pic today they are fab. 

everyone get your cards ordered :biggrin2:you won't be disappointed


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 2, 2007)

Flashy, there's a special veterinarian and staff and colleagues, friends, who will OOHH and AHHH with your cards. 
Will send a .jpg image soon. Just need to sort out which buns get the exposure.
(My husband and I would never have time to design such a photo-smiler. We're changing litter pans and focusing on playtime shifts for the rescues.)

Will submit some .jpgs shortly.

Thank you Polly for helping and ordering! That was fast doing, Flashy!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 2, 2007)

Forget that. Tracy, can you copy the image of Sherry and Button, Tumnus in his Santa costume, and use those for my card order? 

*** Cara, Haley, would you mind if I steal your kids for the card exposure? *** How much is their agent charge?






Tumnus is dashing in his suit, and dwarfees Button w/his RockStar Sherry are ever so sweet and lucky. Hugs incoming.

_


_


----------



## polly (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought i would add this in case anyone would like a snow bunny. this was Dido one year we had good snow


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for that polly. 

Right, I've been asked about payment. From what I have read on another thread, I am apparently now not collecting the money for this, which is fine, it's now down to TreasuredFriend and Naturestee, so there is no point asking me about it, lol.

Also, there are only a few posting days left for countries abroad, so if there are any more random people out there that want cards, you need to order them asap.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2007)

After much confusion and uncrossing of wires I can tell you that Julie (TreasuredFriend) will definitely be collecting the money, so any payments need to go to her We (me and her) will sort the rest out between ourselves 

Julie's account is [email protected]

I REALLY hope those that have ordered cards so far like them 

* * * *

I have been shopping today and come up with a more sophisticated black and white photo design. I'll post a pic soon, so if anyone else wants to order they can have that as another option too.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2007)

[align=center]If anyone does want any cards, order sooner rather than later, and if anyone wants to see more examples of the cards I have made, then I'm more than happy to show them [/align]


----------



## Haley (Dec 10, 2007)

Flashy, Im super broke and already sent out my holiday cards but I still really want some of yours. 

Would it be possible to still order after Christmas so I can use them next year?

Would it be possible to sell them through mid to late January if theres any of us who will want to use our Christmas money to buy some?

Thanks!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2007)

Of Course 

Maybe any late Christmas cards could also raise money for SRR.

I had a vague idea that I could carry on selling cards, birthday cards, valentines day cards, etc, in a variety of styles with a variety of pictures, or personalised pics still, for whichever rescue was rescue of the month.

I was going to have a chat to someone about it (a moddy type person) but you can let me know what you think of that on here, or pm me or something.

This hasn't been overly successful, so I doubt other cards would be, but by making them available would mean that the opportunity is there if anyone does choose to buy them.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2007)

Just thought I would show a few more incase anyone in the UK fancied buying some.

There are four types of card, the very basic with sequins/confetti, more complex with more than one type of sequins/confetti, Using stamps of different colours and a combination of sequins/confetti and stamps (which are personally my favourite).


[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center]






[/align]
[align=left]ETA- These are not cards that have been sent to anyone on this forum, these are some of thecards that my mum has bought from me.[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Dec 11, 2007)

I just thought I would share with you all that too many of my buns appear to like to eat the sequins/confetti that goes on the cards.

Maybe it's tastey.


----------



## cmh9023 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that the cards haven't been overly successful cuz I just love mine! Maybe if you or someone else does cards for next Christmas, we could start earlier. Maybe that would help increase business, i.e. Haley mentioned she already had bought her cards. Also,I know I wasn't prepared with holiday pictures of my own buns. The ones I have of your buns are wonderful, but it would be really fun to have my own in the pics for next year. Another idea would be maybe someone could do them in the UK and someone could do them in the US. Maybe the cost of postage was a deterrent? 

I really love the silver stamp of the bunny on the back and that it says "made for SRR by...". I think its a nice educational piece for the people who get the cards that don't know much about buns to learn that there are rabbit rescues out there that they could contribute to. 

Cara


----------



## Flashy (Dec 11, 2007)

Unfortunately there wouldn't be much point having someone in the UK making them, far better off having someone in the US. Only one person from the Uk bought them.

I cut the postage down as much as I could and have actually worked at a loss, but I'm absolutely totally happy to do that because that is my donation, but I couldn't afford to make it any less. I'm really sorry 

I also didn't even consider doing anything until I saw naturestee's thread when I came back to the forum. Had I seen it when it was first made, then people would have had more time, I'm really sorry about that too.

I'm glad you like your cards though


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd be interested in them as plain note cards... without a Christmas theme... And I could send you pictures of my bunnies to use too. But they wouldn't be tied to a holiday. You can still use the snowflake stamp or the star, or what ever... based on the photo... and pictures of the bunnies in the snow is adorable... (maybe a spring, summer, fall and winter theme?)

Would you be willing to make some like that, Flashy?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 12, 2007)

I can of course do that. I've said all along Im able and happy to make cards for different occasions  I would use different colours and could use different colours for each season and decorate it to suit whatever purpose you had ordered the cards for


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm going to try and get some good photo's of my giants to send you. I would LOVE a set of note cards like that! (It may have to wait til after Christmas... I'm a little overwhelmed right now...) 

But I'll get working on the photos!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 12, 2007)

After Christmas is fine 

I've been mulling this over today and think I can come up with some nice season related designs. If you want, I can make a mockup to give you an idea of what I might be thinking of doing.

Anyway, let me know what you want to order whenever you are ready


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks a million to Rabbits Online.

If a mod or admin feels it's permissable to add a wrap-up gratitude note in the Announcements section, well, suffice to say your help during this month will allow us to rescue more jeopardized lives in 2008.
Our rescue is truly grateful.

We are grateful to Tracy, Angela, Greta, Leaf and all involved. For your time and talents.

:brownbunny:bunny19:dutch:bunnyhug::bunny17::bunny5 :bunnydance:

RO is an incredible community to be a member of, be associated with. 

:hearts::rabbithop


----------



## Leaf (Jan 1, 2008)

:hugsquish:It wasn't much I'm afraid, but you've been sent a payment from the eBay sales. The total ammount was $38.00


----------

